# Bonetones: The Boneworks OST



## tc9000 (Jul 21, 2022)

An astonishingly good soundtrack... as the quote on the page says:

_"Boneworks is an amazing game, but it never would have captured the amazing vibe and atmosphere it's known for if it weren't for this amazing soundtrack to accompany it."_

The bonelabs trailer track is incredible also - I'm mad keen to hear it without the game FX all over it. Great, great work...


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Awoo Composer (Oct 2, 2022)

I remember playing this game, I loved the physics, but my damn vertigo would not let up on some of the sequences in the game. Sitting or not, after playing a bit through the first few levels I was dizzy for hours after taking the headset off. Loved the music though.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 2, 2022)

The first time I played Boneworks I got nausea so bad I almost hurled. Had to put it away. I had the same problem with Blade and Sorcery, but I was able to get used to smooth movement, by... well not moving about so much, and slowly increasing my exposure. When I returned to Boneworks about a year later I had no problems. Now, if you really want to feel intense dizzyness, try pulling a series of barrel rolls in VR Wingman. OOOOF. After that, the smooth motion in the likes of Boneworks, Bonelabs etc will be a walk in park 

Seriously, tho, if you ever want to go back, short sessions increasing your exposure over time is the best way to get more comfy with smooth motion. If you even feel slightly bad just stop and do something else. I forgot that I played Half-Life Alyx almost all the way through over a few months with smooth motion and never felt sick once - maybe that was the game that cracked it for me. Everything about that game is so slick and they keep the motion fairly slow, so yeah I think that was a big help.


----------

